# Wie macht man in Photoshop7 einen Kreis,der



## giggs (16. Juli 2005)

inen mit Rot gefüllt ist und einen weißen Rand mit 1 px hat?


----------



## Duddle (16. Juli 2005)

Auch wenn es unter aller Würde ist, solch eine fast schon provokativ simple Frage zu beantworten:

Photoshop öffnen
Neues Dokument
Neue Ebene
Auswahlellipse
Kreis aufziehen
Rot als Vordergrundfarbe auswählen
Füllwerkzeug
Auswahl füllen
Doppelklick auf Ebene
Kontur auswählen
Größe auf 1px
Farbe auf Weiß


Das nächste Mal: Handbuch benutzen.

Oder nutz Paint, das ist einfacher und sogar kostenlos.


Duddle


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Juli 2005)

> Oder nutz Paint, das ist einfacher und sogar kostenlos.


Photoshop war für ihn bestimmt auch kostenlos.


----------



## giggs (16. Juli 2005)

ich seh leider nicht wo man die farbe weiß als kotur einstellen kann!?


----------



## MagicalMajor (16. Juli 2005)

Du hast Zeit und eine Internet-Flatrate?
Dann ist Google genau das richtige für dich. 
Benutze hier allgemeine Suchbegriffe wie z.B. "Grundlagen Photoshop Tutorial"
oder vergleichbares. Dadurch solltest du einiges finden!
Folgende Seite kann ich dir nur empfehlen: http://www.photozauber.de/
^^Hier findest du EINIGES!


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Juli 2005)

Alternativ kann man auch Augen und Hände benutzen und sich auf die Suche nach dem Handbuch machen (das aber bestimmt der Hund gegessen hat …).


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Juli 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ kann man auch Augen und Hände benutzen und sich auf die Suche nach dem Handbuch machen (das aber bestimmt der Hund gegessen hat …).


 
Nein der Freund hatte keins von seinem Onkel seiner Schwester bekommen.

Aber hier würde schon die Funktion der F1 Taste weiterhelfen.


----------



## der_Jan (17. Juli 2005)

Ich möchte dich drann erinnern das du,als du dich hier angemeldet hast, einverstanden warst dich an die Regeln zu halten. Eine davon geht über leserliche Form und Großschreibung. Ich bin selber nicht der Held darin, aber ich bringe doch eine gewisse Abwechslung in meine Texte.


----------



## Speedy21771 (31. August 2007)

Aber Hallo.....wenn ich das weiter unten richtig gelesen, stand da was von Nettiquette? 

Eine solche Aussage:



Duddle hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn es unter aller Würde ist, solch eine fast schon provokativ simple Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> Photoshop öffnen
> Neues Dokument
> ...



hat für mich aber nicht sehr viel damit zu tun......

Auf eine (zumindest für einen Laien wie mich) verständliche Frage, kann man doch auch eine "normale" Antwort erwarten (Ohne "Auch wenn es unter aller Würde ist, solch eine fast schon provokativ simple Frage zu beantworten:" meine ich). Und die Hinweise auf Google (bei anderen Themen) sind zumindest teilweise nicht so angebracht. Wozu gibt es denn sonst dieses Forum nach dem Motto "User HELFEN (und nicht BELEIDIGEN) Usern"?


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. September 2007)

Mensch, einen drei Jahre alten Thread hatten wir auch schon lange nicht mehr . 

Nun zu deiner Ausführung: Sicherlich darf man in einem Forum sachdienliche Hinweise und Hilfe erwarten. Allerdings ist tutorials.de kein Ersatz für das Handbuch - wie auch in den Regeln für den Grafikbereich festgelegt.

So verstehst du mit Sicherheit auch unsere Verwunderung, wenn Fragen auftauchen, die sich innerhalb von 2 Minuten mit dem Handbuch beantworten lassen. Stattdessen warten die entsprechenden User (nicht auf dieses Thema bezogen) wohl lieber den kompletten Nachmittag auf eine Antwort im Forum. Über die Art und Weise, wie man diese Verwunderung ausdrückt kann man natürlich streiten, aber bei solch einer einfachen Aufgabe, vermittelt der Hinweis und folglich der Blick des Users in das Handbuch mehr Wissen, als eine zweizeilige Lösung im Forum.

Grüße

Philip


----------

